# WTF? Did Gomi throw the fight?



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Im sorry if someone asked this before. But wtf? I just downloaded this fight, and it seriously looks like Gomi is Acting through his stumbling.....thats not right. And he basically let diaz have the submission, he didnt even attempt to pull his arm out before diaz actually got it locked. 

I know you guys hate when people say somthing is rigged, but it seems like gomi threw this fight for some reason


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

try the PRIDE section of the forums.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

oh **** sorry about that. Im so used to posting here that i just did lol.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

it's cool. a mod should move it pretty soon so you can find it there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

While Gomi wasn't looking, Diaz switched his(Gomi's) water bottle with Jake "The Snake" Robert's water bottle. That is why Gomi acted like he had just chugged a gallon of moonshine.

Diaz is a sneaky bastard.


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> While Gomi wasn't looking, Diaz switched his(Gomi's) water bottle with Jake "The Snake" Robert's water bottle. That is why Gomi acted like he had just chugged a gallon of moonshine.
> 
> Diaz is a sneaky bastard.


 LOL. Jake "The Snake"...I haven't heard that name in a while.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> While Gomi wasn't looking, Diaz switched his(Gomi's) water bottle with Jake "The Snake" Robert's water bottle. That is why Gomi acted like he had just chugged a gallon of moonshine.
> 
> Diaz is a sneaky bastard.


hahhaha rep


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

he got hit like 100 consecutive time in the face, how would you react :dunno:


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

NO WAY! Did you see those bombs he was throwing. He was trying to knock Diaz out but gassed in the process.


----------



## nightmare (Feb 8, 2007)

at one point it looked like gomi was trying to tell the ref that he should stop it because of the cut under diaz's eye, that was a nasty cut. and to say that gomi threw the fight is just stupid, it just goes to show that anything is possible in MMA.:thumbsup: for diaz


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

He didn't train and u can see it the one punch that dropped Diaz was so lucky


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

You know, I've always laughed at those who post the good old "throwing the fight" or "that fight was fixed" thing. BUT, while watching it last night, it actually crossed my mind. I mean, there's no way a fighter of Gomi's caliber could be gassed that early in a fight, right???!!!! I don't know, either way would be pathetic.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

That was pathetic! Gomi look like a drunk man out there, he has definetly dropped down the rankings ladder after that performance...
I'll give it to Diaz good fight, but he should've been able to finish Gomi in the first!! Gomi had his head open for everything and anything!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

e-thug said:


> That was pathetic! Gomi look like a drunk man out there, he has definetly dropped down the rankings ladder after that performance...
> I'll give it to Diaz good fight, but he should've been able to finish Gomi in the first!! Gomi had his head open for everything and anything!


that just proves the either Gomi has alot of heart +a good chin or that Diaz's striking kinda sucks, it looked like he was throwing a bunch of jabs...like doesn't he know hwo to throw a hard punch


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I donno what fight you guys were watching but Gomi didn't throw in any towel and he didn't look drunk.

That fight was battle of the chins untill diaz put out an AMAZING gogoplata.


Great Fight, i know you didn't make this post to disrespect him but come on dude you can't disagree that the fight was ****n AWSOME.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I just watched the fight and how did he throw it? He had control at the start, then gassed, then Diaz just picked him apart and hit him in the face like 30 times in a row. Gomi couldn't keep away from that jab of Diaz


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, Gomi's conditioning really sucked. It was sort of like watching Frank Mir's stand-up game.

Also, this fight was not rigged. If you don't have the gas in the tank then it is invetible that you will lose.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I think gomi took diaz to lightly. He also probably gased going for the big ko instead of working up to it. Gomi didnt throw anything.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

It was an excellent fight, but Gomi got wrecked. I don't even like Diaz but he kicked the piss out of Gomi like it was just another fight. It's a shame it wasn't for the belt :thumbsdown:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Maybe thats why gomi sucked. It wasn't for the belt. Maybe he didnt train hard enough cause it didnt mean much to him. Who really knows. But being gased and throwing the fight are big diffrences. He just got gased.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he will feel like an idoit for taking him so lightly


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Either way though man, he still lost.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

When I saw Gomi point out his eye it seemed like he was trying to escape and get a cheap win. I lost respect for Gomi when he did that.

Also, if you read Diaz's lips at the beginning of the second round he says, 'come on *****' Diaz is hilarious!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, he pussed out there.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

maybe he didnt care because it wasnt a title fight


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Looked pretty gassed to me. Diaz was just teeing off on his face for a while that was awesome. I don't know what it is about Diaz if he doesn't know how to punch or he just likes toying with his opponents. He coulda gotten a KO in the first round with just a TINY bit more effort, and been the first to KO Gomi. But, that gogoplata was ****ing beautiful! Good job to Diaz, I'm positive we will be seeing a rematch in the near future, hopefully Gomi puts up a better fight next time. This was an awesome fight I just wish it was Gomi winning not Diaz hahaha. Still a badass win for Diaz though. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah it was thrown,everyone knows that!!






























yeah right


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Im sorry if someone asked this before. But wtf? I just downloaded this fight, and it seriously looks like Gomi is Acting through his stumbling.....thats not right. And he basically let diaz have the submission, he didnt even attempt to pull his arm out before diaz actually got it locked.
> 
> I know you guys hate when people say somthing is rigged, but it seems like gomi threw this fight for some reason


Is this guy retarded.. No Gomi didnt throw the fight. He didnt like much of Diaz and got hit with bombs.. Think before you speak


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

i don't think they were bombs tho, they may have been hard shots, but definetly not as hard as the ones Gomi was throwing all over the place. DId he even throw one non haymaker? Diaz's long ass arms helped him out alot...now if he was a normal sized person, things would have ended up differently  lol..anyays yea


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Damone said:


> While Gomi wasn't looking, Diaz switched his(Gomi's) water bottle with Jake "The Snake" Robert's water bottle. That is why Gomi acted like he had just chugged a gallon of moonshine.
> 
> Diaz is a sneaky bastard.


That was better than Gone With The Wind.


And no Gomi didn't he just got punched in the face about 80 million times. He got hit with a one two then shot the double and Diaz just snuck the hold on him


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Diaz made him pay for the "lack of training" or "looking past him". Diaz beat him on every aspect of the fight.


----------



## Rellik (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea I kinda feel bad I built Gomi up to my friends got us all together and he didn't look that impressive besides his chin. 

But I give gomi his respect. He didn't look liked he trained and gassed but I believe Diaz height had more to do with it than anything. He was throwing bombs that would have easily knocked him out just barely missing him. He could never feel Diaz height out and if he would have he would have knocked him out easily I believe. I don't think anyone throwing bombs like he was could have thrown that fight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

u know, throwing those wild ass bombs are tiring. If you don't believe me, try doing what Gomi did. Swinging your arms with power and body force. Overall Diaz was lucky GOmi wasn't as lanky as he is..lol tho none of that will change now since GOmi has lost. 

He needs to get his head out of the media and back into the guy untill he can become to old GOmi now...btw is anyone gonna call him Gomi(the one vs diaz) and the old GOmi (the one that took a kick to the head + a knee and stood up like it was nothing? The old GOmi imo looks to have the drive and heart that the current needs to regain.

Maybe his hair colour has something to do with it? Maybe the Gold color hair give him powers?

But at the same time i think that if diaz fought at welterweight, he would get his ass kicked.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

That sounds like some Dragonball Z shit right thurrr...:laugh:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey anything is possible, maybe his hair color indicates how much he trained? IT was black or brown w/e u wanna call it indicating not much training. But when he has gold hair, he usually performs well. so...with that said
WAR SUPER SAIYAN GOMI

lol i was gonna photoshop this but too lazy atm


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

It looked really odd how he didn't cover up or try for the takedown when he was in big trouble.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

he was tired sh*tless


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I will go as far to say that Diaz had enough fair hits at the end of round one to have knocked Gomi all the way out.

I seriously think Gomi was fighting the urge to go unconcious so hard that all he could so was stand. When a fighter is gassed, they at least keep their hands up and/or clench.

Gomi watched Diaz raise both hands in the air, failed to take action, and got hit in the face 2-3 seconds later.

This is not a 'gassed' fighter. This is a fighter who is KO'ed on his feet and just won't fall. Not to mention the wild and pointless flailing. Those wern't punches that a fighter throws. That's a person fighting for his or her life.

I seriously think the ref would have stopped the fight should it have continued about 30 seconds after the bell. Props to Diaz for a good clean upset. The bell saved Gomi for round 1, and Diaz just outplayed Gomi in round two where he regained a few of his senses (just not all of them).


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Gomi was pretty much out on his feet at the end of the first. He's lucky it wasn't stopped right there or that it wasn't a 10 min. round. On the flip-side, Nick is an absolute beast at 160. This is the perfect weight for him. He's going to out-size almost everybody at that weight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Gomi was pretty much out on his feet at the end of the first. He's lucky it wasn't stopped right there or that it wasn't a 10 min. round. On the flip-side, Nick is an absolute beast at 160. This is the perfect weight for him. He's going to out-size almost everybody at that weight.


who else is bigger than him in pride?....I think he just wants a title and will fight guys that are natural light weights(who have shorter reach) to get that instead of fighting at this own weight where competition will be tough.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Uchi said:


> who else is bigger than him in pride?....I think he just wants a title and will fight guys that are natural light weights(who have shorter reach) to get that instead of fighting at this own weight where competition will be tough.


Yup, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. If he can make the weight, more power to him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Uchi said:


> Hey anything is possible, maybe his hair color indicates how much he trained? IT was black or brown w/e u wanna call it indicating not much training. But when he has gold hair, he usually performs well. so...with that said
> WAR SUPER SAIYAN GOMI
> 
> lol i was gonna photoshop this but too lazy atm


Gomi got his superpowers from his golden hair.

Ken Shamrock got his superpowers from his sideburns.

See, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Yup, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. If he can make the weight, more power to him.


theres nothing wrong with that yea sure, but...i dont like it.. Now i'd like to see Kendall vs Diaz. Would be awesome. Battle of the lanky guys


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gomi got his superpowers from his golden hair.
> 
> Ken Shamrock got his superpowers from his sideburns.
> 
> See, it all makes sense now.


I think you guys stumbled onto something here.
Super-Saiyan Gomi, Power-Sideburn Shamrock...
Arlovski gets his powers from his long hair like Samson. Once he went metrosexual he lost it. Alistair gets his powers from his hammer, except he can't bring the hammer in the ring so it doesn't do him any good. Fedor gets his powers from... ... ... Fedor doesn't need no stinkin' super-powers!


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Hopefully the rematch happens this year.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Hopefully the rematch happens this year.


I would love that, but with the LW GP coming up I doubt it will happen this year unless they meet in the tournament.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I would love that, but with the LW GP coming up I doubt it will happen this year unless they meet in the tournament.


Thanks for the rep!!! Repping back!!


----------

